
Report That Facebook May Cave on Beacon: Victory For Users May Be Nigh - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/28/report-that-facebook-may-cave-on-beacon-victory-for-users-may-be-nigh/
======
ekanes
Even if they back down, my opinion of Facebook is much reduced because they
implemented this. How could anyone have thought this was a good idea for
users?

